

The Problem with Python - smanek
http://arantaday.com/blog/the-problem-with-python/

======
PieSquared
It's well written and easy to understand, and I like the format of the code
samples.

However, the topic bugs me slightly - "Why XXX is problematic" is a completely
milked out topic, just like "Why XXX is better than YYY", "XXX is Awesome",
etc. Although your writing isn't bad, I prefer to read about new _ideas_ , not
criticisms of already-existing products (although criticisms well deserved in
some cases).

Don't take this too personally, of course - writing about new things is much
harder, and even writing about things which may have not been summarized as
concisely or not been put in your words is good practice.

------
jmtulloss
These are fairly tired criticisms of python.

For the first example, learn to use the "global" keyword. It makes those
things work, and it's clearer what you're doing when others read it.

lambda's are weak because in a language that uses whitespace, you can't easily
have a function declared inline be more that one line. You can declare
functions anywhere though, so if you need a complicated lambda, just declare a
def above it and proceed as usual.

The floats bother me too. I'm not sure why they're so messed up.

------
smanek
This is my first blog post (I know, I'm behind the times). I'd appreciate any
feedback (writing style, site aesthetic, etc).

Thanks

